# Cross them out (from tumblr)



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

*Cross them out*

Change the colour/bold each one that is true for you :lol

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

I have nothing better to do than this. :roll


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, well thats what i get for not thinking this through :lol Sas doesn't have the strike options. 
So maybe just change the colour instead..  Like i did..


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home*.*
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid. (pogs and marbles, when I was younger)**
Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.* *(I was hit by a car when I was 3, does that count?)*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.* *(I'm sure this has happened once)*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep. (I've woken up crying, I can't remember if I've ever cried myself to sleep)*
*Laughed so hard you cried (these questions are hard, lol, I've laughed until my eyes watered with tears)*
*Flown on a plane.*
Been on a boat. *(not that I recall)*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school. *(Does expulsion count?)*
Been in a mental hospital.* (My father tried to make me stay a night in a mental hospital when I was younger, ****ing ****)*
*Been in a school play.*
*Been fired from a job.*
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire. *(like a piece of paper?)*
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

BLACK=I DUNNIT RED=I ENT DUNNIT

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

I just myspace nostalgia'd hard.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

We should probably clarify what each colour represents, since we're all doing different ones and it's a bit confusing. Nice one E93


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

kiirby said:


> We should probably clarify what each colour represents, since we're all doing different ones and it's a bit confusing. Nice one E93


So RED or *BOLD* means its true, plain black means it isn't  
Does that help? 

This is going down better than i expected :clap 
I like things like this, but i wasn't sure if anyone else does :lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It doesn't help because that's the opposite of what I did! And what if someone does red AND bold! You didn't think this through at all!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

red=have done

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

stef said:


> Started a fire. (in the microwave..forgot aluminum was not microwavable)


:doh 
:lol


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

What does -Gone 'all the way'- mean?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

kiirby said:


> It doesn't help because that's the opposite of what I did! And what if someone does red AND bold! You didn't think this through at all!


Thanks a lot.. :|
:lol Haha. 
Okay.. So how about everybody just says what they're going to do at the start.

For example:



stef said:


> Red=true Black=not true


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

cedward said:


> What does -Gone 'all the way'- mean?


I took it as 'had sex'.

I'm not sure what everyone else thinks.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^^ See that's the sensible thing to do. Check boxes. Derp


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

kiirby said:


> ^^ See that's the sensible thing to do. Check boxes. Derp


I give up, I can't win! :lol

But yeah.. The boxes is a good idea. :clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*BOLD= I done it, *Not bold= Not done

*Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. *
Gone skiing.
*Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital. (FYI I was working in one)
Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.*
Had stitches.
*Broken a bone.*
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

8)


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Purple= done it

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's.
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

[X] = Yes [ ] = No

[X]Learned to drive.
[ ]Ran away from home. 
[X]Kissed someone.
[ ]Gone 'all the way'.
[ ]Got so drunk you passed out.
[ ]Rode every ride at an amusement park.
[X]Collected something really stupid.
[X]Watched four movies in one night.
[ ]Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
[X]Lied to someone.
[X]Smoked.
[ ]Smoked weed.
[ ]Been in a car accident.
[X]Been to a funeral.
[ ]Burned yourself.
[ ]Your parents got divorced.
[X]Cried yourself to sleep.
[X]Laughed so hard you cried.
[X]Flown on a plane.
[X]Been on a boat.
[ ]Cheated on somebody.
[ ]Been cheated on. 
[X]Gone skiing.
[ ]Been sailing.
[X]Cut yourself.
[X]Had a best friend.
[X]Lost someone you loved.
[ ]Shoplifted something.
[ ]Had detention.
[X]Skipped school.
[X]Gone to a different country.
[X]Dropped out of school.
[ ]Been in a mental hospital.
[X]Been in a school play.
[ ]Been fired from a job.
[ ]Swam with dolphins.
[ ]Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
[X]Written poetry.
[X]Loved someone you couldn't have.
[ ]Had surgery.
[ ]Had stitches.
[ ]Broken a bone.
[ ]Petted a wild animal.
[X] Dyed your hair.
[ ]Got a tattoo.
[X]Had something pierced.
[X]Got straight A's
[ ]Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
[X]Taken pictures with a webcam.
[ ]Started a fire. 
[ ]Had a party.
[ ]Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

I need to spice up my life eh. Crazy wild sex and drug party tonight. With fire.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I need to spice up my life eh. Crazy wild sex and drug party tonight. With fire.


:lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Blue= Done it

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.-barely
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.(attempted and failed)
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.-burned my sisters bed when I was 3 lol
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

*Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.*
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

Meh, I feel like this was meant for sixteen year olds.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

X = True

[X]Learned to drive.
[ ]Ran away from home.
[ ]Kissed someone.
[ ]Gone 'all the way'.
[ ]Got so drunk you passed out.
[ ]Rode every ride at an amusement park.
[X]Collected something really stupid.
[X]Watched four movies in one night.
[X]Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
[X]Lied to someone.
[ ]Smoked.
[ ]Smoked weed.
[ ]Been in a car accident.
[X]Been to a funeral.
[X]Burned yourself.
[X]Your parents got divorced.
[X]Cried yourself to sleep.
[X]Laughed so hard you cried.
[ ]Flown on a plane.
[X]Been on a boat.
[ ]Cheated on somebody.
[ ]Been cheated on.
[ ]Gone skiing.
[ ]Been sailing.
[X]Cut yourself.
[X]Had a best friend.
[X]Lost someone you loved.
[ ]Shoplifted something.
[ ]Had detention.
[X]Skipped school.
[ ]Gone to a different country.
[ ]Dropped out of school.
[ ]Been in a mental hospital.
[ ]Been in a school play.
[ ]Been fired from a job.
[ ]Swam with dolphins.
[ ]Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
[X]Written poetry.
[X]Loved someone you couldn't have.
[X]Had surgery.
[X]Had stitches.
[X]Broken a bone.
[X]Petted a wild animal.
[X]Dyed your hair.
[ ]Got a tattoo.
[X]Had something pierced.
[X]Got straight A's
[X]Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
[X]Taken pictures with a webcam.
[ ]Started a fire.
[ ]Had a party.
[ ]Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Meh, I feel like this was meant for sixteen year olds.


Well done you. Is your arrogance some kind of in joke that I don't get?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

bold ive done

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.*
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.*
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.*
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
*Been cheated on. *
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.*
Skipped school.
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital.*
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job.*
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

[somewhat] Learned to drive.
[attempted to] Ran away from home.
[ ] Kissed someone.
[ ] Gone 'all the way'.
[ ] Got so drunk you passed out.
[x] Rode every ride at an amusement park.
[x] Collected something really stupid.
[x] Watched four movies in one night.
[x] Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
[x] Lied to someone.
[x] Smoked.
[ ] Smoked weed.
[ ] Been in a car accident.
[x] Been to a funeral.
[x] Burned yourself.
[ ] Your parents got divorced.
[x] Cried yourself to sleep.
[x] Laughed so hard you cried.
[x] Flown on a plane.
[x] Been on a boat.
[ ] Cheated on somebody.
[ ] Been cheated on. 
[ ] Gone skiing.
[ ] Been sailing.
[x] Cut yourself.
[x] Had a best friend.
[ ] Lost someone you loved.
[x] Shoplifted something.
[x] Had detention.
[x] Skipped school.
[x] Gone to a different country.
[ ] Dropped out of school.
[ ] Been in a mental hospital.
[x/worked backstage though] Been in a school play.
[ ] Been fired from a job.
[ ] Swam with dolphins.
[x] Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
[x] Written poetry.
[a crush...] Loved someone you couldn't have.
[ ] Had surgery.
[x] Had stitches.
[x-fractured] Broken a bone.
[ ] Petted a wild animal.
[ ] Dyed your hair.
[ ] Got a tattoo.
[x-ears] Had something pierced.
[ ] Got straight A's.
[ ] Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
[x] Taken pictures with a webcam.
[ ] Started a fire.
[ ] Had a party.
[ ] Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
 *Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.*
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.*
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.*
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.* (well, I did the wisdom teeth thing.)
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.
Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

*Learned to drive*.
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone*.
*Gone 'all the way'*.
*Got so drunk you passed out*.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night*.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep*.
*Lied to someone*.
*Smoked*.
*Smoked weed*.
*Been in a car accident*.
*Been to a funeral*.
*Burned yourself*.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried*.
*Flown on a plane*.
*Been on a boat*.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing*.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend*.
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something*.
*Had detention*.
*Skipped school*.
*Gone to a different country*.
*Dropped out of school*.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job*.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
*Had stitches*.
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal*.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam*.
*Started a fire*.
*Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away*.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

[X] = Yes [ ] = No

[X]Learned to drive.
[ ]Ran away from home. 
[X]Kissed someone.
[X]Gone 'all the way'.
[X]Got so drunk you passed out.
[X]Rode every ride at an amusement park.
[X]Collected something really stupid.
[X]Watched four movies in one night.
[X]Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
[X]Lied to someone.
[X]Smoked.
[X]Smoked weed.
[X]Been in a car accident.
[X]Been to a funeral.
[ ]Burned yourself.
[ ]Your parents got divorced.
[X]Cried yourself to sleep.
[X]Laughed so hard you cried.
[X]Flown on a plane.
[X]Been on a boat.
[ ]Cheated on somebody.
[X]Been cheated on. 
[X]Gone skiing.
[ ]Been sailing.
[ ]Cut yourself.
[X]Had a best friend.
[X]Lost someone you loved.
[ ]Shoplifted something.
[ ]Had detention.
[X]Skipped school.
[X]Gone to a different country.
[ ]Dropped out of school.
[ ]Been in a mental hospital.
[X]Been in a school play.
[ ]Been fired from a job.
[ ]Swam with dolphins.
[ ]Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
[X]Written poetry.
[ ]Loved someone you couldn't have.
[X]Had surgery.
[X]Had stitches.
[ ]Broken a bone.
[X]Petted a wild animal.
[X] Dyed your hair.
[ ]Got a tattoo.
[X]Had something pierced.
[X]Got straight A's
[ ]Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
[X]Taken pictures with a webcam.
[ ]Started a fire. 
[ ]Had a party.
[ ]Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

True = bolded


E93 said:


> Change the colour/bold each one that is true for you :lol
> 
> Learned to drive.
> *Ran away from home.
> ...


I do, i just don't do it :b


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

Learned to drive.
* Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
* Smoked weed.*
* Been in a car accident.*
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
* Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.*
* Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
* Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.*
Had detention.
* Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
* Swam with dolphins.*
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
* Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
* Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
*Smoked weed.*
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
Laughed so hard you cried.
*Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
*Been sailing.*
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
Had detention.
*Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

[ ]Learned to drive.
[ ]Ran away from home. 
[X]Kissed someone.
[X]Gone 'all the way'.
[X]Got so drunk you passed out. 
[ ]Rode every ride at an amusement park. 
[X]Collected something really stupid.
[X]Watched four movies in one night. 
[X]Gone long periods of time with out sleep. 
[X]Lied to someone. 
[X]Smoked.
[X]Smoked weed.
[X]Been in a car accident. [X]Been to a funeral. 
[X]Burned yourself.
[X]Your parents got divorced. [X]Cried yourself to sleep. [X]Laughed so hard you cried. 
[ ]Flown on a plane. 
[X]Been on a boat. 
[ ]Cheated on somebody. 
[X]Been cheated on. 
[ ]Gone skiing. 
[X]Been sailing. 
[X]Cut yourself. 
[X]Had a best friend.
[X]Lost someone you loved.
[ ]Shoplifted something. 
[ ]Had detention. 
[X]Skipped school. 
[ ]Gone to a different country. 
[ ]Dropped out of school. 
[ ]Been in a mental hospital. 
[ ]Been in a school play. 
[X]Been fired from a job. 
[ ]Swam with dolphins. 
[X]Voted for someone on a reality TV show. 
[X]Written poetry. 
[X]Loved someone you couldn't have. 
[ ]Had surgery. 
[ ]Had stitches. 
[ ]Broken a bone. 
[X]Petted a wild animal.
[X]Dyed your hair. 
[ ]Got a tattoo. 
[X]Had something pierced. 
[X]Got straight A's 
[ ]Known someone with HIV or AIDS. 
[X]Taken pictures with a webcam. 
[X]Started a fire. 
[X]Had a party.
[ ]Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Learned to drive.
*Ran away from home.*
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
*Smoked weed.*
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral*.
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
*Been sailing.*
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.
*Gone to a different country.Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
*Been fired from a job.*
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A'sKnown someone with HIV or AIDS.*
Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Learned to drive.
*Ran away from home.*
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.*
*Been in a mental hospital.*
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
*Broken a bone.*
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

Seems i haven't experienced much in live.... :blank


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.
Smoked weed.*
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.*
*Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.*
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.
Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on.
*Gone skiing.
Been sailing.*
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.* x55 or more in HS...didn't go to detentions 
*Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school......not yet -__-
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery*.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone. NO :sus
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo....getting one soon  
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital.*
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

*BOLD= Done*

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.
*Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.
Had a party.
*Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

[X]Learned to drive.
[ ]Ran away from home. 
[X]Kissed someone.
[X]Gone 'all the way'.
[X]Got so drunk you passed out. 
[ ]Rode every ride at an amusement park. 
[X]Collected something really stupid.
[X]Watched four movies in one night. 
[X]Gone long periods of time with out sleep. 
[X]Lied to someone. 
[ ]Smoked.
[ ]Smoked weed.
[ ]Been in a car accident. [X]Been to a funeral. 
[X]Burned yourself.
[ ]Your parents got divorced. [X]Cried yourself to sleep. [X]Laughed so hard you cried. 
[X]Flown on a plane. 
[X]Been on a boat. 
[ ]Cheated on somebody. 
[ ]Been cheated on. 
[ ]Gone skiing. 
[ ]Been sailing. 
[ ]Cut yourself. 
[X]Had a best friend.
[X]Lost someone you loved.
[ ]Shoplifted something. 
[X]Had detention. 
[X]Skipped school. 
[ ]Gone to a different country. 
[ ]Dropped out of school. 
[ ]Been in a mental hospital. 
[ ]Been in a school play. 
[ ]Been fired from a job. 
[ ]Swam with dolphins. 
[X]Voted for someone on a reality TV show. 
[ ]Written poetry. 
[X]Loved someone you couldn't have. 
[ ]Had surgery. 
[ ]Had stitches. 
[ ]Broken a bone. 
[X]Petted a wild animal.
[X..highlighted]Dyed your hair. 
[ ]Got a tattoo. 
[ ]Had something pierced. 
[ ]Got straight A's 
[ ]Known someone with HIV or AIDS. 
[ ]Taken pictures with a webcam. 
[ ]Started a fire. 
[ ]Had a party.
[ ]Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.
Smoked weed.*
*Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody. (after he cheated on me)
Been cheated on.*
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something.
Had detention. x55 or more in HS...didn't go to detentions 
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school
*Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.
Broken a bone. 
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo* I regret it every day. . .v.v 
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
*Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
*Swam with dolphins.*
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time without sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.*
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
*Smoked weed.*
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
*Swam with dolphins.*
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

(at the same time)


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Learned to drive.
> Ran away from home.
> Kissed someone.
> Gone 'all the way'.
> ...


hahaha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
Laughed so hard you cried.
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital.*
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job.*
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
*Broken a bone.*
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
*Started a fire.*
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked. (if you count the time I "experimented" when I was 7 :lol)*
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
Had detention.
*Skipped school. (to do Community Service hours at a pet cemetery for American History class junior year - no joke! My parents got called! Considering what I was doing and what I had been through, I didn't get in trouble)*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
*Known someone with HIV or AIDS.*
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.
]


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*(Well, I mean in kindergarten LOL)
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.*
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.
Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.*
*Been in a mental hospital.*
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.*
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
*Broken a bone.*
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

----------

(I'm kind of happy seeing how many people have also been in a mental hospital. I always feel like an outsider or loser thinking I've been the only one here. I'm open about it though lol)


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
to a funeral
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on.
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
*Your parents got divorced.*
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Learned to drive.
*Ran away from home.*
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
*Dropped out of school.*
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's.
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

*Cross them out*

Change the colour/bold each one that is true for you :lol

Learned to drive.
*Ran away from home.*
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid*.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
*Smoked weed*.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried*.
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something*.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play*.
*Been fired from a job.*
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have*.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
*Been sailing.*
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

Hmm... Most things I've done are rather boring, really. I'm such dull person...


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
*Ran away from home.*
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
*Smoked weed.*
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
*Been cheated on. *
*Gone skiing.*
*Been sailing.*
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
*Dropped out of school.*
*Been in a mental hospital.*
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
*Swam with dolphins.*
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
*Had a party.*
*Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.*


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job.*
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep*.
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.*
Skipped school.
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.*
*Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn’t have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A’s
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Bold = Done

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.*
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Change the colour/bold each one that is true for you :lol

*Learned to drive.
*Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.
*Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.
**Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
**Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.
**Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
**Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.
**Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.
**Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.
**Dropped out of school.*
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job.
*Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.
**Had stitches.*
*Broken a bone.*
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
*Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Learned to drive.
*Ran away from home. (Does it count if no one noticed?)*
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid. (Ha! Many a time)*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
*Smoked weed.*
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
*Been sailing.*
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play. *
Been fired from a job.
*Swam with dolphins.*
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's.
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

About half. Aww I feel like I have actually lived life.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.
Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.* (Star trek SyFy marathon)
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.* 
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.*
Skipped school. (my mom would kill me)
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.* (does a crush count?)
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's (almost)
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
*Swam with dolphins.*
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.* Well, separated. 
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
*Cheated on somebody.*
*Been cheated on. *
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
*Shoplifted something.*
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
Got so drunk you passed out.
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
*Smoked weed.*
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something.
Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.*
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Learned to drive.
*Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.
*Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
*Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.
*Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
*Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
*Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
*Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself. (not on purpose)*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention. (in High School)
Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
*Dropped out of school. (dropped out of my Master's program)* 
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.*
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.
Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.* (when I was a toddler)
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.* (not purposely)
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.*
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
*Shoplifted something.*
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job.*
*Swam with dolphins.*
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.* (Adam Lambert haha)
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.*
*Broken a bone.*
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
*Broken a bone.*
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
*Got a tattoo.*
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.
*Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
*Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.*
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
*Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
*Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
*Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

Have Done // Have Not Done

Learned to drive. (No license however)
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.*
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.*
*Been in a mental hospital.*
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.*
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
*Broken a bone.*
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.*
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm bored.

*
Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
*Been cheated on. *
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.*
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
*Had something pierced.
Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## proguy101 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.*
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
*Had stitches.*
*Broken a bone.*
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
*Started a fire.*
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

I'z just a kid though so give me some time and I will fill this list out.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
*Rode every ride at an amusement park.*
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.*
*Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
*Been sailing.*
Cut yourself.
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
*Gone to a different country.
*Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
*Started a fire.**
Had a party.
*Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.*
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
*Watched four movies in one night.*
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.*
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.*
*Your parents got divorced.*
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
*Been cheated on.* 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
*Skipped school.*
*Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.*
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
*Dyed your hair.*
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.*
*Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.*
Cried yourself to sleep.
*Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
*Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.*
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
*Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
*Had stitches.
*Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
*Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Learned to drive.*
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.* Not a serious one, though.
*Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.* I burned my finger a little bit not too long ago, like a year and a half ago.
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.* This has happened a bunch of times.
Flown on a plane.
*Been on a boat.* I realized I'm scared of boats when rode one for the first time. :no I've been on one like five times.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself.*
*Had a best friend.*
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
*Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.*
*Loved someone you couldn't have.*
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.* I guess the zoo counts. xD
*Dyed your hair.* My sister actually dyed a little of my hair once but not all of it.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.*
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

*Learned to drive.*
*Ran away from home. *- Only for a day..
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid. -* Bottle caps when I was like 9..
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
*Lied to someone.*
*Smoked.*
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
*Been to a funeral.* - Several
*Burned yourself. *- Soldering ion, making fire, hot metal etc..
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.*
*Laughed so hard you cried.*
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
*Cut yourself. -* Not deliberately.. Just testing knife sharpness on my thumb..
Had a best friend.
*Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.*
*Skipped school.*
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital. -* An abandoned one, ghosthunting >:3
*Been in a school play. -* I was muthaf***in' Santa
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry. -* In school..
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
*Petted a wild animal.*
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
*Started a fire.*
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

Wow I really havent done a lot :lol


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

*Learned to drive.*
*Ran away from home.*
*Kissed someone.*
*Gone 'all the way'.*
*Got so drunk you passed out.*
Rode every ride at an amusement park. 
*Collected something really stupid.*
*Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.*
*Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.*
*Burned yourself.* (by accident)
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.*
*Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.* (not proud of this but I was young and stupid)
*Been cheated on. *
Gone skiing.
*Been sailing.*
*Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
*Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.*
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
*Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.*
*Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.*
Taken pictures with a webcam.
*Started a fire.* (while camping!)
*Had a party.*
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

hmmm...


----------



## All Panic No Disco (Feb 22, 2013)

Change the colour/bold each one that is true for you :lol

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
Collected something really stupid.
Watched four movies in one night.
Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.
Burned yourself.
Your parents got divorced.
Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
Gone skiing.
Been sailing.
Cut yourself.
Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.
Shoplifted something.
Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.
Loved someone you couldn't have.
Had surgery.
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
Got straight A's
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.
Had a party.
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.

I have nothing better to do than this. :roll


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Learned to drive.
Ran away from home.
*Kissed someone.
Gone 'all the way'.*
Got so drunk you passed out.
Rode every ride at an amusement park.
*Collected something really stupid.*
Watched four movies in one night.
*Gone long periods of time with out sleep.
Lied to someone.*
Smoked.
Smoked weed.
*Been in a car accident.
Been to a funeral.*
Burned yourself. _(not on purpose)_
Your parents got divorced.
*Cried yourself to sleep.
Laughed so hard you cried.
Flown on a plane.
Been on a boat.*
Cheated on somebody.
Been cheated on. 
*Gone skiing.
Been sailing.*
Cut yourself. _(not on purpose)_
*Had a best friend.
Lost someone you loved.*
Shoplifted something.
*Had detention.
Skipped school.
Gone to a different country.*
Dropped out of school.
Been in a mental hospital.
Been in a school play.
Been fired from a job.
Swam with dolphins.
*Voted for someone on a reality TV show.
Written poetry.*
Loved someone you couldn't have.
*Had surgery.* _(just oral surgery)_
Had stitches.
Broken a bone.
Petted a wild animal.
Dyed your hair.
Got a tattoo.
Had something pierced.
*Got straight A's*
Known someone with HIV or AIDS.
*Taken pictures with a webcam.
Started a fire.* _(in a fireplace)_
*Had a party.* _(depends on the scale)_
Gotten caught having a party while parents were gone away.


----------

